# Spotify or Google Music...?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I know this is a bit off topic, but I was just curious as to which one you guys like better. I like Spotify because I pay 10 bucks a month for unlimited songs and then I can simply download them to my phone and listen to them whenever. I can also do the same with Google Music, but obviously you pay for each song. Which do you guys prefer and which one would you use to download the songs onto your phone?

P.S. I would love to use Google Music full time, but unfortunately I still have to use iTunes as the Doubled-in Touch Screen deck in my truck is only compatible with an iPod. Of course, I can hook up my phone with Bluetooth to it, but then I lose the whole interface and point of my touch screen deck...I don't understand why there are still no Android interface compatible touch screen decks


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Been using Spotify for about 2 years now and think it's great. So almost all the time, I use spotify. The only problem I have is that the Spotify app on android isn't exactly perfect, but I guess it's decent enough. I'm also in Sweden (I was able get Google Music while in beta, via proxy) where I can't access the the store or buy any music. So I only use it as a library for all my music.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

mil0ck said:


> Been using Spotify for about 2 years now and think it's great. So almost all the time, I use spotify. The only problem I have is that the Spotify app on android isn't exactly perfect, but I guess it's decent enough. I'm also in Sweden (I was able get Google Music while in beta, via proxy) where I can't access the the store or buy any music. So I only use it as a library for all my music.


Gotcha...well maybe for now I will keep both spotify and google music and just download the spotify music to my phone


----------

